# Testrun Aster UP Big Boy on the Krogen Layout



## David_DK (Oct 24, 2008)

Dear All

We have been testing a 1. series Aster Big Boy # 4002 this week. It ran perfect out of its crate.
The power is still impressive. (see video)



Link: youtu.be/WYkxfVQxmx8 

Regards
David

PS: if some one could make an imbedded youtube I would be happy.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Unfortunately it shows prior to submit but page not found once submitted... I tried


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

Sorry. I tried too. Nothing.


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

[No message]


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

Looks like we are 0 for 4 gentlemen.


----------



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

Worked for me.


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By gibs035 on 08 Jul 2013 09:39 AM 
Has something to do with MLS. When I went in to edit post the video shows up. did the same thing when I was posting my own thread.
I believe Moderator corrected mine. Steam at Steve's and Zube Park.


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

[No message]


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Show us Dan if it worked for you.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Worked for me. Nice video.


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Gary Armitstead on 08 Jul 2013 09:52 AM 


Worked for me. Nice video. 

The link works fine. Where are u seeing the embed video.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By gibs035 on 08 Jul 2013 09:55 AM 
Posted By Gary Armitstead on 08 Jul 2013 09:52 AM 


Worked for me. Nice video. 

The link works fine. Where are u seeing the embed video.

I used the link. Why would I want to see it embedded?


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

Yes the link works just fine. Embedding it just allows you to watch it here rather than open a new tab.


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Gary Armitstead on 08 Jul 2013 10:00 AM 
Posted By gibs035 on 08 Jul 2013 09:55 AM 
Posted By Gary Armitstead on 08 Jul 2013 09:52 AM 


Worked for me. Nice video. 

The link works fine. Where are u seeing the embed video.

I used the link. Why would I want to see it embedded?








*Because David asked someone to embed it for him Gary. Isn't that enough reason.*

David, was that the first time the engine had been run?
Sometimmes I wish that I had not sold my Big Boy but then I know I can still watch the videos of it and not have to lug it around.
Challenger has been good substitute for me.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Gentlemen

Did any of you that tried to embed the YouTube video. Actually take the time to read the HTML iframe code[/b] provided by YouTube, when you couldn't get it to work???









i.e. specifically the URL value for the iframe tag's src=""[/b] attribute.

When was the last time you saw a URL begin with //[/b] ? Where's the http:[/b] ?????


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By SteveC on 08 Jul 2013 10:23 AM 
Gentlemen

Did any of you that tried to embed the YouTube video. Actually take the time to read the HTML iframe code[/b] provided by YouTube, when you couldn't get it to work???









i.e. specifically the URL value for the iframe tag's src=""[/b] attribute.

When was the last time you saw a URL begin with //[/b] ? Where's the http:[/b] ?????









Never have had any trouble before Steve. I just am not as technicle as you I guess. They must have changed something recently. 

BTW where is the HTML iframe code and what is src Okay I went to Google and got my explanation. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

*Because David asked someone to embed it for him Gary. Isn't that enough reason.* 
Well gibbsy, I saw the four "geniuses" ahead of me couldn't couldn't do it, why would I, a "simple" man, want to try it?









I come here for TRAINS, Not computer lessons!


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By gibs035 on 08 Jul 2013 10:29 AM 
Posted By SteveC on 08 Jul 2013 10:23 AM 
Gentlemen

Did any of you that tried to embed the YouTube video. Actually take the time to read the HTML iframe code[/b] provided by YouTube, when you couldn't get it to work???









i.e. specifically the URL value for the iframe tag's src=""[/b] attribute.

When was the last time you saw a URL begin with //[/b] ? Where's the http:[/b] ?????









Never have had any trouble before Steve. I just am not as technicle as you I guess. They must have changed something recently. 

BTW where is the HTML iframe code and what is src Okay I went to Google and got my explanation. Thanks for your help.
Art

The *HTML iframe code* is the text that you copy from the YouTube text box and paste into the MLS editor.


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Gary Armitstead on 08 Jul 2013 10:42 AM 
*Because David asked someone to embed it for him Gary. Isn't that enough reason.* 
Well gibbsy, I saw the four "geniuses" ahead of me couldn't couldn't do it, why would I, a "simple" man, want to try it?









I come here for TRAINS, Not computer lessons!








I understand that Gary, but when we try to post as many Train videos as some of us do, we like to understand why some things work that are PC related. It just seems to be easier to have the videos embeded so as not to have to leave MLS site to do so.


----------



## David_DK (Oct 24, 2008)

Dear All 

Thanks for imbedding the link. - I will look at the "how to pages" next time. 

Art: The engine ran 9 year ago. It has run about 9-19 hours in total. To my luck it was soaked in a good oil and no-thing had dried out, so all parts could move, and it was just a question of filling in Water and gas and then start up the engine. 
Im quite impressed of the quality. Think that this is a 1980 model! The running gear is quite well made. (much better than my other ´80 models) I understand why you some times thinks your engine should not go. 
Im not into American engines myself, but the BB is special. - When its stands still it looks rather "ugly", but when it moves it is so.... im out of Words... 
All in all it is a fantastic engine.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By SteveC on 08 Jul 2013 10:23 AM 
Gentlemen

Did any of you that tried to embed the YouTube video. Actually take the time to read the HTML iframe code[/b] provided by YouTube, when you couldn't get it to work???









i.e. specifically the URL value for the iframe tag's src=""[/b] attribute.

When was the last time you saw a URL begin with //[/b] ? Where's the http:[/b] ?????









Steve

A matter of routine, it is an application of copy and paste but neither the old code or the new code worked (new one did in my field prior to submit). I am with Art...wondering why there is a need to read code when one normally just applies the code. Question to you is why the youtube code was not properly written when it is an "auto file" as to how things are set up? Does one report this to youtube as an error as a problem that could be common across the board? In other words what caused the error how are we to know it was an error or just a new short cut by youtube? 

BTW- I followed up with your recommendation to read code, my new video (old code) is written: (no http) "//www.youtube.com/v/FtC_Ll38DOI?hl so I wonder if it will work?


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By David_DK on 08 Jul 2013 05:01 PM 
Dear All 

Thanks for imbedding the link. - I will look at the "how to pages" next time. 

Art: The engine ran 9 year ago. It has run about 9-19 hours in total. To my luck it was soaked in a good oil and no-thing had dried out, so all parts could move, and it was just a question of filling in Water and gas and then start up the engine. 
Im quite impressed of the quality. Think that this is a 1980 model! The running gear is quite well made. (much better than my other ´80 models) I understand why you some times thinks your engine should not go. 
Im not into American engines myself, but the BB is special. - When its stands still it looks rather "ugly", but when it moves it is so.... im out of Words... 
All in all it is a fantastic engine. 


Congrats David, I am sure she is in good hands. I hope to see my former BB run someday.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Charles on 08 Jul 2013 05:53 PM 
Posted By SteveC on 08 Jul 2013 10:23 AM 
Gentlemen

Did any of you that tried to embed the YouTube video. Actually take the time to read the HTML iframe code[/b] provided by YouTube, when you couldn't get it to work???









i.e. specifically the URL value for the iframe tag's src=""[/b] attribute.

When was the last time you saw a URL begin with //[/b] ? Where's the http:[/b] ?????









Steve

A matter of routine, it is an application of copy and paste but neither the old code or the new code worked (new one did in my field prior to submit). I am with Art...wondering why there is a need to read code when one normally just applies the code. Question to you is why the youtube code was not properly written when it is an "auto file" as to how things are set up? Does one report this to youtube as an error as a problem that could be common across the board? In other words what caused the error how are we to know it was an error or just a new short cut by youtube? 

BTW- I followed up with your recommendation to read code, my new video (old code) is written: (no http) "//www.youtube.com/v/FtC_Ll38DOI?hl so I wonder if it will work?
Charles

Hehehe, guess I could say the same thing about live steam locomotives too, hey I applied the water, applied the gas/meths, and ignited the fuel, waited for pop-off, etc. etc. but the locomotive just won't run.







Must just be a cheap piece of junk.









All I know is that until about two or three months ago the URL's that YouTube provided had the http: in front of the //. When that stopped and all that was there at the beginning were the // problems started. The only thing I've done to make all of the embedded videos (old object/embed or new iframe) work reliably is put the http: back where it goes.

Yes you can right-click on the video image on YouTube and use the *Copy the embed code* (i.e. MS/IE) option on the context menu, However, if after you post the reply you notice something you wish to edit in the reply. When the code is brought back into the editor the YouTube portion gets scrambled.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Steve

I tried again this morning using the right click copy and paste, along with the embed option. Once finished the post then submit it did not show. When back to the post to edit then suddenly it was visible and work. Lesson learned (as with steam) try, try and try again until one can make it work. Such is modern technology at its best....

Thanks for the input


----------



## Steve S. (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By David_DK on 08 Jul 2013 05:01 PM

Im not into American engines myself, but the BB is special. - When its stands still it looks rather "ugly", but when it moves it is so.... im out of Words... 
All in all it is a fantastic engine. 



*Nothing like the Aster Big Boy to get your heart pumping. It's ugly in such a beautiful way.*


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Charles

When you open the MLS editor the default mode that it's in is the *Normal View* mode, when you copy and paste the HTML code into the message content area the only thing you'll see is that text displayed. After you click the *Submit* button and then are returned to the topic page where your now posted reply is displayed. You will then see the expected usual YouTube video image.

If you instead you click the *HTML View* button located just below the lower-left corner of the editor's message content area, which places the editor in the *HTML View* mode. Before you paste the copied YouTube HTML embed code into the message content area. Then paste the embed code into the message content area, and then click the *Normal View* mode button. When the screen is refreshed and the editor has returned to the Normal View mode you will see the usual YouTube video image displayed in the editor prior to posting the reply. The above is true for MS/IE browser.

Just as a heads-up, as a 1st Class member there is an *Embed a YouTube video* button available on the editor's tool-bar, however, this cannot be used with the new YouTube HTML *iframe* embed code.

Hopefully the above will be found of use to you.
Steve

I am with Art...wondering why there is a need to read code when one normally just applies the code. Question to you is why the youtube code was not properly written when it is an "auto file" as to how things are set up? P.S. As a better answer to your above question. The process of merely applying the provided code only remains valid so long as everything works. The need to read the code only arises when the process ceases to work. However, if one has never taken the time to become aware of what was there in the code when it was working properly to begin with. It makes it kind of hard to determine just where the problem originates. You are then left with only being aware that things no longer work.









As to where to report the a perceived problem. If things go as usual within the software arena, it usually becomes a finger pointing match.







My personal perspective when confronted with a problem is to formulate a method that allows me to accomplish my goal, and move on. I don't see any advantage in wasting my time on things I have no control over and cannot change.


----------



## ChaoticRambo (Nov 20, 2010)

Thanks for the video, I enjoy that you had it running at slow speeds a couple times.


----------

